# openoffice-3.3.0 on FreeBSD-8.1-amd64



## jewsofeast (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi,

I managed to build openoffice-3.3.0 on FreeBSD-8.1-amd64. In the process I ran out of space in /usr and can't install the package. I've moved /usr/ports/editors/openoffice3/work to /home.

What do I do in order to install the package? I won't clean the port for now.

Best,

Dave


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 19, 2011)

http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/FreeBSD/office-amd64/
Fetch and pkg_add it


----------



## jewsofeast (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, its one way of doing it but I actually have a build ready. Now that I have done most of the work by compiling it, I will like to know whether I can install it somehow. I had 12 gig space prior to compile and now its -600 MB.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 19, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html

`# make install`


----------



## jewsofeast (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi,

I know how to [cmd=]make install[/cmd] but It wont install due to lack of space in /usr'. I need to know if I could copy the port to /home and somehow run [cmd=]make install[/cmd] from there.

Best,

Dave


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 19, 2011)

Ye, you should be able to copy it to other directory and run make install from there


----------



## jewsofeast (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Mate,

Thanks, I managed to move the port to /home and installed it from there.

Best,

dave


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 20, 2011)

If this happens again look at the handy variables in /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk, e.g. PREFIX and WRKDIRPREFIX.


----------

